# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid 150 feet Bluetooth Wireless Grill bbq thermometer with 6 probes



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 19, 2020)

GIVEAWAY for *BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS has ended. *Congratulations to the winner 
E
 Electric88
 !!Please send me a msg to claim your prize.


*Offer 15% OFF CODE for the Waterproof Instant Read IHP-1P with Rechargeable battery! Will SAVE $3.3*Perfect gift for your family and friends.**
15% CODE: MDEFTFPB






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,Good morning!Time for another giveaway!!!! 
GIVEAWAY for *Wireless Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS**,* 6 Probes,Rechargeable Battery, Digital Cooking Grill Thermometer for Smoker,150ft Oven Meat Thermometer, Magnet, Timer, Alarm for Kitchen.

*Rules: *Please comment below what country you come fromwill have a chance to win this $58.99 bbq thermometer.
The winner is randomly picked on* Feb 23*. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JJS (Feb 19, 2020)

USA
Count me in please


----------



## kawakx125 (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## conradjw (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## Electric88 (Feb 19, 2020)

The good old USA here as well :D


----------



## isitdoneyet (Feb 19, 2020)

USA
Count me in. 
Good product.


----------



## udaman (Feb 19, 2020)

Ontario Canada
and thx


----------



## Pursang (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 19, 2020)

USA 
Thx


----------



## Ricardo's (Feb 19, 2020)

USA 

count me in and the 24th is my birthday


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 19, 2020)

USA!


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2020)

United States of America!

Thanks again for the opportunity.

Please count me in,

John


----------



## JCAP (Feb 19, 2020)

USA, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 19, 2020)

The one and only United States of America! 
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Feb 19, 2020)

USA, count me in.

Cool to see Inkbird getting active on this board.  Love the 4xs and SV I snagged around new years.


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 19, 2020)

United States of America!
Count me in please.


----------



## clifish (Feb 19, 2020)

count me in - USA


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2020)

USA! Another great give away!


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2020)

USA


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2020)

thanks inkbird for another great giveaway, really don't need it so please don't enter me.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 19, 2020)

Good old  USA. . .
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 19, 2020)

USA - count me in.
Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## Jj102 (Feb 19, 2020)

USA   Thanks


----------



## mike1ranger (Feb 20, 2020)

USA
I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2020)

USA 
Thanks again for being a sponsor 
Richie


----------



## DrewJ (Feb 20, 2020)

USA
Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## acgreen95 (Feb 20, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,Good morning!Time for another giveaway!!!!
> GIVEAWAY for *Wireless Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS**,* 6 Probes,Rechargeable Battery, Digital Cooking


USA, I need one of these..... Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Roseand (Feb 20, 2020)

USA


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 20, 2020)

Australia.

love that device, I want to be the winner.


----------



## forktender (Feb 21, 2020)

*United States of America! *


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Feb 21, 2020)

USA

Would love to have this.


----------



## dunehopper (Feb 21, 2020)

count me in - USA


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Feb 21, 2020)

USA!

Please put my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## Jett (Feb 21, 2020)

USA i am in


----------



## johnewalleye (Feb 21, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi,Good morning!Time for another giveaway!!!!
> GIVEAWAY for *Wireless Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS**,* 6 Probes,Rechargeable Battery, Digital Cooking Grill Thermometer for Smoker,150ft Oven Meat Thermometer, Magnet, Timer, Alarm for Kitchen.
> 
> *Rules: *Please comment below what country you come fromwill have a chance to win this $58.99 bbq thermometer.
> ...


USA thanks for the chance


----------



## ChuxPick (Feb 21, 2020)

United States of America
please count me in as well


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank You, USA!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 22, 2020)

USA


----------



## rev579 (Feb 22, 2020)

Heck, count me in, USA!


----------



## FuzzWuz (Feb 22, 2020)

I could really use one of these USA


----------



## smokininidaho (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks again for the chance! United States.


----------



## tastetester (Feb 22, 2020)

USA

Thx


----------

